# Onkyo TX-NR3008



## Dempsey101 (Dec 19, 2010)

After 10 years of using my Onkyo TX-DS797, I replaced it with the Onkyo TX-NR3008.
Wow what an improvement. I always felt my home theatre was lacking something, it was loud but it did not give me the feeling i got when I went into a well laid out theatre setup.

The Onkyo has made a great improvement, the surround channels just seem so more alive, the LFE affects are so much better.

I have run the Audssey XT32 and that definitely have improved things.

Unfortunately since buying this unit, the bug has been awakened.

I have just contacted GIK Acoustics to see what they have to say about my current room setup and how it can be improved.

If any of you are thinking about the Onkyo TX-DS797 please ask any questions and I will be happy to help if I can.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dempsey101 said:


> After 10 years of using my Onkyo TX-DS797, I replaced it with the Onkyo TX-NR3008.
> Wow what an improvement. I always felt my home theatre was lacking something, it was loud but it did not give me the feeling i got when I went into a well laid out theatre setup.
> 
> The Onkyo has made a great improvement, the surround channels just seem so more alive, the LFE affects are so much better.
> ...


Hello,
I am a huge fan of my 3007 and the 3008 is even better. Audyssey's new XT32 really appears to be amazing and regular MultEQ XT made a great improvement in my HT. I am a huge fan of Audyssey.

I am so glad you are happy with your AVR. I have also really enjoyed Internet Radio and the ability to stream the Music on my PC to the Onkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice....I have been thinking about selling my Marantz that has multeq and getting the 3008 but I like the Marantz so I might just get the ASEQ1 to add to it. Decisions, Decisions.......:scratch:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Onkyo really are on a roll lately with some superb amps and the xxx8 series being the latest, you are left not wanting any other feature for sure :T

I hope the upgraditus does not last too long :bigsmile:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Dempsey101 said:


> After 10 years of using my Onkyo TX-DS797, I replaced it with the Onkyo TX-NR3008.
> Wow what an improvement. I always felt my home theatre was lacking something, it was loud but it did not give me the feeling i got when I went into a well laid out theatre setup.
> 
> The Onkyo has made a great improvement, the surround channels just seem so more alive, the LFE affects are so much better.
> ...


The NR-3008 looks like a great avr. I am considering the NR-3008 especially for the Auddyssey xt32. Can you tell me if XT-32 has made a big improvement to the sound from your mains? I have been reading most of the sound improvement will be in your sub frequencies.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is the description from Audyssey: 


Los Angeles – A new flagship room-correction technology developed by Audyssey Labs for home audio components delivers 32-times the resolution of MultEQ XT technology with the same processing power.
Chris Kyriakakis, Audyssey Labs’ chief technology officer told TWICE the new technology, called MultEQ XT 32, is “pushing the limits of room correction” and is already incorporated in multiple new products from Denon and Onkyo, he said.
Limited by the processing power of current-generation chips used in home audio components, MultEQ XT corrects for frequency-response and time-domain errors at several hundred points across the frequency spectrum, but MultEQ XT 32 expands that to more than 10,000 points by using processing power in a smarter fashion, Kyriakakis explained.
The new technology uses different sampling rates in different bands, assigning lower sampling rates to bands that don’t need a higher rate to deliver optimum sound. “Below 200Hz, you don’t need to sample at 96kHz,” he pointed out.
With the same processing power, MultEQ XT 32 delivers 32 times the resolution, enabling the technology to correct for a greater number of narrower response peaks and dips. The finer control “shows most in the low frequencies below 250Hz where most problems occur,” he said.
As with MultEQ XT, the new technology selects the filter points based on a particular room’s acoustics.
MultEQ XT 32 comes in handy because of the processing-power limits on audio DSPs used in audio components, Kyriakakis explained. “There’s so much technology on the chips,” and Audyssey has to share the processor’s MIPs (millions of instructions per second) with other technologies.
Audyssey can also apply its new processing techniques to its Mult EQ XT technology to reduce the processing power required by Mult EQ XT, thus bringing that technology to lower priced audio components, he said.
In contrasting Audyssey’s room-correction technology with competing technologies built into audio components, Kyriakakis noted that the other technologies use parametric equalization to correct for room acoustics only in the frequency domain, whereas Audyssey corrects in the frequency and time domains. Competing technologies also correct only in about 10 bands within the audio spectrum, he added."

From both what I have read from folks who are using it and Audyssey, it does apply a much higher level of Processing to both the speakers and the Subwoofer.

What is interesting to me is that Audyssey was able to do this without needing more processing power from the AVR/SSP's that are employing it. I was seriously tempted to get the 3008 over the 3007 I recently purchased specifically because of XT32, but the savings were so great on the 3007 coupled with the fact I have a fairly large room with Acoustic Treatments that I ended up not getting the 3008. I was not an easy decision.

MultEQ XT is still an excellent EQ. XT32 is definitely better and if I had a really acoustically challenging room, I would definitely have gotten a XT32 equipped Processor.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone know how close to rated power the 3008 comes? I am killing myself trying to decide whether to get the ASEQ1 and pair it with my Marants with MultEQ or just wait and save a bit more and go with the Onkyo. Only thing is I run outboard amps and might need to part with a couple to buy the 3008 but if it really doesn't come close to rated power that will be a problem. :scratch:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Judging from what I have read of the Bench Tests of the 5008 and 1008, it will not be as powerful as the 805/875/905/876/906 were. It still should offer close to 100 Watts into 7 Channels.

While not quite as powerful, the 00x Series do run noticeably cooler and do offer the ability to Bridge the Front Channels. Unless using really inefficient speakers or in a huge room, I think you would be quite pleased.

You might want to keep a 2 Channel Amplifier to drive your Mains if they are below 8 Ohms. This will both provide plenty of power for your mains and lessen the demands on the AVR giving more power to the other channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Jack. I was hopeing it would do at least 100w because that would work fine for my surrounds. My B+W's are another story so I would definitley keep an amp to power them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Thanks Jack. I was hopeing it would do at least 100w because that would work fine for my surrounds. My B+W's are another story so I would definitley keep an amp to power them.


801's and any AVR would be a sin... With that being the case, I would think you will get close to 100 WPC. Especially if running 5.1. If running 9.1, you might not get a full 100 Watts into 7 Channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dempsey101 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Dwight,

From my standpoint where i really heard the difference was in the LFE. That being said, I found that dialogue was much better. We have always watched movies with the sub titles on, but now we are able to go without them. Can't say the mains have seen much of an improvement.

Interesting note, when I went into the speaker setup after the Audssey did its thing, the sub was showing that it was 23' away from the main sitting area where it was more like 16 feet. Also when I ran the white noise the sub was about 3db lower than the rest of my setup. Not sure why these numbers came up.

Nice to see a fellow Canuck on this site. I moved from Whitby Ontario to Wisconsin. Have you gotten much snow yet, Toronto seems to have missed most of the snow.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dempsey101 said:


> Hi Dwight,
> 
> From my standpoint where i really heard the difference was in the LFE. That being said, I found that dialogue was much better. We have always watched movies with the sub titles on, but now we are able to go without them. Can't say the mains have seen much of an improvement.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Audyssey distance errors are quite common on the subwoofer. As are lower than 75 db levels on all channels, but especially with the subwoofer. Subwoofers are much more difficult to Measure properly and I have always Calibrated up to 80 db's on the subwoofer since using Audyssey. Getting out the SPL Meter and setting all speakers to 80 hz are the first things I do after running Audyssey.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Dempsey101 said:


> Hi Dwight,
> 
> From my standpoint where i really heard the difference was in the LFE. That being said, I found that dialogue was much better. We have always watched movies with the sub titles on, but now we are able to go without them. Can't say the mains have seen much of an improvement.
> 
> ...


I have the AS-EQ1 to manage my pb13u's and it does a great job. Just wondering if Audyssey xt32 is as effective in managing the mains. I understand what Jack is saying after running AS-EQ1 (Audyssey) I also have to calibrate the subs up to 78 db levels.

The Onkyo 3008 looks like a great avr and packed with features. I'm trying to decide if it is worth the investment when my main interest is EQing the mains. I better sleep on it a bit more.

The snow has missed Toronto but not Barrie Ontario. We have about 18 inches and supposed to get more this week.


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm just starting to research my first non-HTIB set up and am somewhere in between finding the best value for my first attempt and building something that will last and is somewhat future proof. I've been checking out accessories4less and their many refurbished receivers and am right smack in the middle between the 3007 and the 3008. My TV is not 3D and I'm really not that interested in 3D movies even at a movie theater. On the other hand, I do enjoy video games from time to time, and have a feeling that future consoles may be 3D combatable. There's about a $250 difference between the refurbished 3007 and 3008 that I would love to put toward a better subwoofer.

My new apartment has a living room / dining room that is rectangular (29' x 12'). The living room area is where I'm setting up the theater and it's about 15' x 12', with no wall or separation from the dining room half. After reading this post, I think the Audyssey MultEQ XT32 on the 3008 might be a good choice for the type of room I have, though, I may only live here for a year or two. I also want to run a second stereo zone to the basement for a workout / man cave type room (using some older recording monitors I have - not too worried about the quality of sound, just having sound there at the moment).

My current budget is such that I'd rather buy decent 2 front towers (looking at Infinity Primus P363 or EMP E5Ti) and a sub (Dayton sub 120), than a full 5 speaker satellite/bookshelf system. From what I've read the two towers, while being entry level, they do a pretty good job for their price (I saw a photo gallery from another member, TypeA, of some nice DIY adjustments to the Infinity's that I think I could handle down the road).

So, here are my questions:
1) Are the 3007 or 3008 "too much" receiver much for the speakers and room I'm looking to set up?
2) Is it worth the extra $$$ for me to go for the 3008?

After writing all this, I just realized I should have probably started a new thread, lol. I appreciate any guidance you might be able to send my way.

Thanks!!!
-Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GeemanSeven said:


> I'm just starting to research my first non-HTIB set up and am somewhere in between finding the best value for my first attempt and building something that will last and is somewhat future proof. I've been checking out accessories4less and their many refurbished receivers and am right smack in the middle between the 3007 and the 3008. My TV is not 3D and I'm really not that interested in 3D movies even at a movie theater. On the other hand, I do enjoy video games from time to time, and have a feeling that future consoles may be 3D combatable. There's about a $250 difference between the refurbished 3007 and 3008 that I would love to put toward a better subwoofer.
> 
> My new apartment has a living room / dining room that is rectangular (29' x 12'). The living room area is where I'm setting up the theater and it's about 15' x 12', with no wall or separation from the dining room half. After reading this post, I think the Audyssey MultEQ XT32 on the 3008 might be a good choice for the type of room I have, though, I may only live here for a year or two. I also want to run a second stereo zone to the basement for a workout / man cave type room (using some older recording monitors I have - not too worried about the quality of sound, just having sound there at the moment).
> 
> ...


Jeff,
The biggest difference between the 2 AVR's is that the 3008 is HDMI 1.4 whereas the 3007 is HDMI 1.3. The major change with 1.4 is 3D Compatibility and the 3008 offering Audyssey MultEQ XT32 where the 3007 offers MultEQ XT. Also, I do not think the 3007 or 3008 is too much Receiver for you. Moreover, the Infinity Primus are not the easiest to drive Speakers and would actually benefit from the strong Amplifier Section.

Given how inexpensive the 3007 is now available Refurbished, it is really hard to pass up. It is a 2100 Dollar AVR that is now available for just over 800 Dollars which is almost 66% off. Just an awesome value for a THX Ultra2 Plus AVR.

If interested or planning on switching to 3D, I would pay the additional money for the 3008 as it is available for barely over 1000 Dollars from Accessories4less. Another upgrade to the 3008 is that you can directly connect an iPod and even get Album Artwork without needing the Dock required a on the 3007. Other than the addition of Media Fly and Slacker Radio and the above differences, the Models are identical.
Same Chassis, Amplifier Section, Video Processor, and I believe the same Remote Control.

For me MultEQ XT32 is a bigger deal than 3D compatibility. However, some are quite interested in 3D so it is but a personal thing. However, XT32 offers 32 times the Processing of MultEQ XT and XT was Audyssey's Flagship Room EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

GeemanSeven said:


> looking at Infinity Primus P363


Crutchfield has scratch and dent 363s for $169.99 each shipped. Dont let the scratch and dent moniker scare you, its often a pretty mild defect. I ordered all 11 of my primus speakers from crutchfield and was getting 162s for $77 each and 362s for $177 each, free shipping (to Fl anyway).

http://outlet.crutchfield.com/p_108P363BK/Infinity-Primus-P363.html?cc=07&search=p363&tp=185


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Crutchfield has scratch and dent 363s for $169.99 each shipped. Dont let the scratch and dent moniker scare you, its often a pretty mild defect. I ordered all 11 of my primus speakers from crutchfield and was getting 162s for $77 each and 362s for $177 each, free shipping (to Fl anyway).
> 
> http://outlet.crutchfield.com/p_108P363BK/Infinity-Primus-P363.html?cc=07&search=p363&tp=185


Hello,
That is a great call and many of the "Scratch and Dents" are simply Returns that Crutchfield could not obviously sell as Brand New,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the insight guys! I haven't even been on this forum for a week yet and I've never felt this confident that I'll be making the best purchase possible.

I was very hesitant about refurb and scratch and dent when I first starting looking - thanks to you guys, I'll be able to put my money where it really counts. 

I'm in the process of selling some of my old basses, amps and speaker cabinets and will have close to $2000 by August to make this theater happen. My only concern is that the refurbs or scratch and dents sell out before I can buy them - this waiting is painful as I want to set it up and hear it now.

Thanks again!!!
(my apologies if the set up I'm going for appears to be a complete rip off of yours - but, from what I've seen the value is indisputable)


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, no worries on being a rip-off, for the price I cant really say that I blame you. The Primus line is very cheap but theyre also accurate, dynamic, and will thump with great power handling and stellar imaging abilities. My $150 stereo pair of 162's used on my zone 2 screen creates dialog, locked on the center of the screen, that would drop your jaw to the floor. Its been almost a year of ownership and they _still_ impress me for such a cheap pair of bookshelf speakers, testament to the design of the Primus line as a whole, I think. Even with a newly added _strong_ 200 WPC out-board amplifier, driving four 162s and a single PC350 in zone 1, Ive not found the Primus's power limits _yet_. While good with just receiver power, the 362s (or 363s) come _alive_ with more power, more power will have you grinning from ear to ear and is a very worthy consideration when youre ready to go beyond receiver power. 

All that having been said, my recommendation does come with a big caveat: There is ALOT of sound interaction within the cabinets of a unmodified Primus speaker, I cant stress enough how significant a difference those cheap, yet time-consuming, mods will make! It improves the highs and lows and creates an entirely different speaker that I suspect would rival speakers at two to three times the price. Also, as is the case with most of the main-stream speakers, their upper limit is 20,000 khz, as far as Im concerned anything short of 22,000 khz is short of 'audiophile' grade, but I suppose thats knit-picking, who really needs upper-level harmonics anyway huh?

As far as your choice in receivers, I cant say that I blame you there either. Dual hdmi outs, dual sub woofer support, and 9 powered channels (with triple-zone support) is very hard to come by at any price (believe me, I looked), but especially for a mere $900 delivered.

The sound quality of both the Onkyo and Primus line can be beaten, but IMHO not at the price and features listed. Dont concern yourself with missing out on the open box sales, especially in regards to the Primus line, these speakers are popular and its a long-running line. You might not get as good of a deal when the time comes to pull the trigger but youll still come close to the same price if youre looking to buy from the right sites.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GeemanSeven said:


> Thanks for the insight guys! I haven't even been on this forum for a week yet and I've never felt this confident that I'll be making the best purchase possible.
> 
> I was very hesitant about refurb and scratch and dent when I first starting looking - thanks to you guys, I'll be able to put my money where it really counts.
> 
> ...


Hello,
As far as the Scratch and Dents go, even getting 1 Pair would be a good start towards the greater goal. Especially if it is a price that is much lower than you have any reasonable expectation of finding in a few Months time.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

So I'm late to the party, but so far this receiver is doing everything right. A couple questions.

1) Is there a way to turn the backlight on the remote control off? It's useful at night, but I'd prefer not to burn through the batteries by lighting up the remote every time I adjust the volume.....which I do a lot with music.

2) I ran Audessy, but I wanted to double check reference levels. When I go to the sound menu to check speaker levels, irregardless of what I have the master volume set to, it wants to play a tone that should be centered at 75db. This allows me to set all the speakers at the same level relative to each other, but how can I confirm the speakers are set properly relative to reference level? How can I access a test tone that changes depending on my master volume?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I can field question 1, sorry thats not possible. IMO it could be worst, you could have to manually turn on your remote back light with a button on the remote, I always found that more annoying. However I never found the 3007 Onkyo remote to be power hungry, and I used it pretty extensively for about six months, but you can go with a universal remote if you want a selectable back light feature, shouldnt have to spend too much. Those might be a little hard to come by, in my experience backlight is either activated by a dedicated backlight button or the remote lights whenever any button is pushed. I only owned one remote that you could change backlighting and it was a very expensive Marantz RC9500, knockoff of a Pronto. 

Cant help you on the second question, sorry but hope I helped on the first.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> So I'm late to the party, but so far this receiver is doing everything right. A couple questions.
> 
> 1) Is there a way to turn the backlight on the remote control off? It's useful at night, but I'd prefer not to burn through the batteries by lighting up the remote every time I adjust the volume.....which I do a lot with music.
> 
> 2) I ran Audessy, but I wanted to double check reference levels. When I go to the sound menu to check speaker levels, irregardless of what I have the master volume set to, it wants to play a tone that should be centered at 75db. This allows me to set all the speakers at the same level relative to each other, but how can I confirm the speakers are set properly relative to reference level? How can I access a test tone that changes depending on my master volume?


Hello,
Indeed the lighting on the RC cannot be changed. As for the Speaker Levels, I personally just use a SPL Meter after Audyssey to make sure all of the Channels SPL match. For many years now, Speakers are designed to be calibrated to a 75db Level for reaching Reference Level. Provided the levels are the same, it should not matter when playing below Reference Level (0db) I have rarely come close to 0db and I have really found that Audyssey Dynamic EQ when set to Light gives more interaction from the Subwoofer and Surrounds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> As for the Speaker Levels, I personally just use a SPL Meter after Audyssey to make sure all of the Channels SPL match. For many years now, Speakers are designed to be calibrated to a 75db Level for reaching Reference Level.


I follow, and my speakers are all level matched relative to each other, but I want to check to see if it is calibrated to reference level, meaning any master volume level I select will be the same loudness on my system vs anybody else's calibrated system. Without accomplishing this, my master volume level is completely insignificant.

There has to be a way, this is a hard standard - I'll keep looking.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> I follow, and my speakers are all level matched relative to each other, but I want to check to see if it is calibrated to reference level, meaning any master volume level I select will be the same loudness on my system vs anybody else's calibrated system. Without accomplishing this, my master volume level is completely insignificant.
> 
> There has to be a way, this is a hard standard - I'll keep looking.


If both HT's are calibrated the exact same way, Reference Level should be the same. However, with differing room sizes, acoustics, speaker efficiency/impedance, et al , it would seem impossible for identical loudness across the board. There is also the fact that your 3008 is far more powerful than all but a handful of AVR's. I hope you find what you are looking for all the same.
J


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

:rant:

After two perfect months of usage, the surround left channel has started creating / sending a crackling to the speaker's tweeter. I swapped the speaker and speaker cable to see if either of those were at fault, and they aren't, it's the Onkyo, and it's only the surround left channel. It's not blatantly obvious from the seating position, but I'm really picky about ambient noise or hiss in a speaker, and this crackle is worse than a light hiss. 

Waiting to see what Onkyo says, but I am REALLY not looking forward to unhooking everything and sending this for repair. Dreading it in fact. Seems like Onkyo's have a lot of quality issues after doing some searching - but when they work, they are great units.

Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry about the issue Steve. Ive not had that problem but thought I might mention to just make sure and label those cables as you disconnect, Ive always found that it makes reconnecting much faster.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Yep, they are all labled. What makes it hard is the way in which I have my receiver positioned in the bottom of a tv stand with an audio rack to either side. Disconnecting isn't too bad, but reconnecting is a you know what.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

They want me to pay for the shipping to get it serviced. This is nuts.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

You just got it two months ago, where did you buy it???


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Onecall.com - return period is 30 days, after that, it's in Onkyo's hands.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> They want me to pay for the shipping to get it serviced. This is nuts.


Hello,
Bryston is the only company I have dealt with that usually pays for shipping to a Service Center. Unless you purchased the 3008 from a local dealer with excellent Customer Service, having to pay to ship it for service is common practice.

That being said, Onkyo does sometimes will provide a return shipping label on a case to case basis. Given how new your 3008 is, I think you have a decent shot at it. I would not waste a minute calling the 800 Number for Onkyo and instead call the 201 Area Code HQ number. In addition, there might be an Authorized Service Center in your area that would save you both time in transit and shipping costs. I am truly sorry you need repair after 2 Months. Where did you purchase the 3008?
J


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm visiting family for the 4th, so I'll happen to pass a major city with a service center. I know these things happen, and every once in a while someone has to be the recipient of an issue, but I can't help but be cautious of Onkyo quality going forward.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> I'm visiting family for the 4th, so I'll happen to pass a major city with a service center. I know these things happen, and every once in a while someone has to be the recipient of an issue, but I can't help but be cautious of Onkyo quality going forward.


Hello,
That is totally understandable. It is somewhat surprising as aside from the Serial/IDE Cable that affected many x08 Owners, I have not read many if any having other issues so far.
J


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Im definetly paying warranty if i get an onkyo sad cuhz i hear so many good things but alot of problems hope you get your av fix soon take care


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Differential and peripherial transitors replaced on the surround left channel - so far so good, crackle is gone, and only the very slightest hiss with ear against tweeter at master volume of 0.

I decided to only connect the essentials to the receiver this time - speakers, subs, dvd player, PS3, Xbox 360, HD DVD, and TV, and use the auxilary input in front as a quick connect for everything else when needed. Slightly less flexible, but less of a pain in terms of connecting and disconnecting this beast.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Great to hear Steve! :jiggy:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

It's starting to come back again :rant: There must be something inherent in this unit's circuitry that is frying these trasnitors over time. Onkyo.....so close...yet so far.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Sent my unit to the regional service center - they replaced a faulty board. I really hope this doesn't come back.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Steve, sorry to hear that your having issues. Just curious, do you have a small PC fan that you can place on top of the receiver. I wonder if your having heat issues thats cooking some of the circuits over time?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I could try it, but the unit has pretty good clearance as is, and it's only the left surround channel, both times. If I did put a fan on top, I assume I'm sucking out and not blowing in?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> I could try it, but the unit has pretty good clearance as is, and it's only the left surround channel, both times. If I did put a fan on top, I assume I'm sucking out and not blowing in?


Hello,
That really is an unbelievable string on bad luck with a pretty rare issue. Indeed, my this time be the last time that it needs repair. As I seem to always sell my friends my former AVR's and I never use the amplification in said AVR's, it is always a bit of an adventure whenever I setup my former AVR at it's new home.

Last time, I do remember being blown away at just how good my TX-SR875 sounded driving my former Paradigm Studio 100's (Main/Surrounds) and Studio CC as I had always used pretty beastly amplifiers. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah.....it gets worse :doh: Got back from visiting family for Christmas and integrate the receiver back into my system. The problem is still there, noticable as ever. I call the regional repair center to see what they did, they put me in touch with the tech, and he told me that based on my description of the problem, he replaced the left surround circuit board. I asked if anyone listened to the problem before and after, and without flat out saying they never listened, he told me he basically goofed up and assumed swapping the board would have fixed it.

They will cover shipping both ways this time.

This is nuts. I'm a patient guy, and even on this 3rd attempt, I haven't flipped my lid yet, but honestly what are the odds? With no signal, but the receiver on in a surround mode, the left surround channel is creating crackling in the tweeter at ~54db meaured an inch from the speaker. With signal, it's noticable at the seat. The other speakers don't have measurable noise at 1", as it should be.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hey Steve, Sorry to hear about your problems with your AV amp, every now and then you do hear of stories like this but not often, I do hope it gets resolved quickly now for you and that you are back up and running soon


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> Yeah.....it gets worse :doh: Got back from visiting family for Christmas and integrate the receiver back into my system. The problem is still there, noticable as ever. I call the regional repair center to see what they did, they put me in touch with the tech, and he told me that based on my description of the problem, he replaced the left surround circuit board. I asked if anyone listened to the problem before and after, and without flat out saying they never listened, he told me he basically goofed up and assumed swapping the board would have fixed it.
> 
> They will cover shipping both ways this time.
> 
> This is nuts. I'm a patient guy, and even on this 3rd attempt, I haven't flipped my lid yet, but honestly what are the odds? With no signal, but the receiver on in a surround mode, the left surround channel is creating crackling in the tweeter at ~54db meaured an inch from the speaker. With signal, it's noticable at the seat. The other speakers don't have measurable noise at 1", as it should be.


Hello,
Usually if the same problem manifests three times during the warranty period it is replaced. I had HDMI issues with my B-Stock TX-NR3007 that defied logic and reason and ended up with an A-Stock TX-NR3008.

I would call Onkyo's 201 number, press 0 to speak to an Operator and ask to speak to someone in Customer Support. The folks who work in New Jersey have a great deal amount more latitude to affect change than the folks at the 888 number.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

The tech emailed me today, and he says he can't replicate the crackle, but he's going to replace the D/A and HDMI/DSP boards just to be safe. He thinks some of my associated equipment could be causing it, but I used all the same equipment with my Yamaha and never heard it. The Yamaha didn't have HDMI input though, so some of the optical connections have been replaced with HDMI on the Onkyo. 

TV is connected via optical, xbox 360 via optical, dvd/cd player via digital coax, hd dvd via hdmi, blu ray via hdmi, and vcr via rca's - I assume this would make the vcr the primary culprit, but what are the odds that if it produced noise it would ONLY hit the left surround channel?

I told him to power it on for a few hours then test again, as well as to connect a second identical speaker to a different channel and listen for the difference. Replacing the boards is nice, but the issue could be in the amp section. Either his hearing isn't so great or I have a renegade piece of equipment that sends bad sounds to just my left surround channel.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Tech emailed me a couple weeks ago, was about to ship it back, but them somehow miraculously heard the crackle. Traced it to what he thought was the problem, ordered new parts, then tested it on the Tuner input in PLIIx. Got it back and tested it in another room with no sources today.

Problem is still there, worse than ever! Aaaaaarrrrgghhhhh :rant:

When on the Tuner input, with no antenna, and in PLIIx, there left surround gets absolutely no signal to begin with, the amp channel isn't on, so the speaker is completely dead, not even any white noise. Duh, anyone should have been able to discern that. Switch it to any other input on PLIIx and the left surround channel comes alive with white noise hiss (acceptable) and the intermittent crackle (definitely not acceptable!!!).

That's 3 failed attempts at repair - I'm demanding a new unit from Onkyo. Just ridiculous.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

They gave me a new 3010, so at least they stand behind their products. I really hope the issues are done, cause I have been without a receiver for a long, long time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> They gave me a new 3010, so at least they stand behind their products. I really hope the issues are done, cause I have been without a receiver for a long, long time.


That is awesome! When my TX-NR3007 had HDMI issues that 3 different HDMI Boards being sent to my local Onkyo Repair Center would not fix it, I got Onkyo involved and the 3007 was sent to New Jersey.

They ended up shipping me an A-Stock TX-NR3008 whereas my 3007 was a B-Stock from Accessories4less. While on some AV Forums they like to make it seem like Onkyo is the only company that has issues (almost always HDMI issues), nothing is further from the truth and Onkyo actually has offered excellent Customer Service in my experience. And they are along with Pioneer the only 2 companies still offering THX Certified AVR's. 

The 3010 is an awesome AVR. There is an excellent review of the 3010 in Home Theater Magazine. It did outstanding on the bench tests hitting well over 100 watts into 5/7 channels.


----------

